# Variable an andere php Datei übergeben



## druckgott (25. April 2004)

Hi ich habe mal eine Frage kann ich eine Variable an eine andere php Datei übergeben bzw. auslesen lassen, ohne include? Also ich will nur die Variable drin haben bzw. den Wert der Variable?

MFG
Druckgott


----------



## Sven Petruschke (25. April 2004)

script.php?variable1=wert1&variable2=wert2&variable3=wert3

Wenn Du dieses Script mit dem "Anhang" aufrufst, werden an die PHP-Datei die 3 Variablen übergeben, die Du mit $_GET['variable1'], $_GET['variable2'] und $_GET['variable3'] auslesen kannst.

snuu


----------



## christhebaer (25. April 2004)

Hallo, Druckgott!

ich weiß jetzt nicht so genau, was du vor hast, aber wenn du eine (dynamische)Variabel an
ein PHP-Script übergeben willst, so kannst du dieses per GET oder POST machen.
Oder sogar per COOKIE.


BSP. für GET:  dokument.php?variabel=Wert

Gruß
christhebaer


----------



## druckgott (25. April 2004)

@ snuu
gibt es da irgenwie ein tut dazu

und wie ist das wenn sich der wert immer ändert?


----------



## Sven Petruschke (25. April 2004)

Ich selbst kenne kein Tutorial. Für mich sind das PHP-Basics. Aber Du kannst ja mal nach Datenübergabe über GET oder POST googeln oder die Board-Suchfunktion benutzen.

mfg, snuu


----------



## druckgott (25. April 2004)

jo ok gut jetzt nur noch die frage was ist wenn ich keinen festen wert habe sondern der sich immer ändert!


----------



## Sven Petruschke (25. April 2004)

Du kannst via Get und Post alle möglichen Variablen mit allen möglichen Werten übergeben. Mich beschleicht langsam dass Gefühl, dass wir vielleicht aneinander vorbei reden.

snuu


----------



## druckgott (25. April 2004)

also kann ich auch nur

script.php?$variable1

machen oder?


----------



## Sven Petruschke (25. April 2004)

Nein, sondern so:

script.php?variable1=wert1

Das ganze ist doch nur ein String, den Du beliebig zusammen bauen kannst. Also auch so:


```
echo '<a href="script.php?'.$variablenname.'=wert">Link</a>';
```


----------



## druckgott (25. April 2004)

jo das Problem ist ich ruf die Seite extra auf. Also nicht über einen Link auf der Seite wo sich die Variable befindet!


----------



## Sven Petruschke (25. April 2004)

Nun glaube ich wirklich, dass wir einander nicht wissen, was wir meinen. beschreib doch Dein Problem etwas ausführlicher als in 3 Sätzen.

snuu


----------



## druckgott (25. April 2004)

also ich habe eine php Seite da wird jeweil 1 von 3 kommentaren ausgegeben
und in ein cookie gespeichert!

das habe ich insgesammt 3 mal

und jetzt will ich eine Seite haben wo er mir dann jeweils den richtigen Kommentar ausgibt der jeweils bei den einzelnen Seiten ausgegeben wird wie wenn ich diese eineln aufrufe!

deswegen kann ich auch nicht einfach include nehmen da ich dann ein header problem bekomme weil ich ja setcookie drin habe!

ich hoffe du hast verstanden was ich mein

dadurch habe ich mir eben gedacht ich übergeben die variable an die eine seite und lass die dann nur per echo ausgeben weil ich dann das header problem umgehe weil ich ja kein setcookie drin habe! sonder nur die ausgabe!


----------



## Sven Petruschke (25. April 2004)

Du hast also die Übersichtsseite mit den kommentaren und blendest unter jedem Kommentar einen Link ein, der auf die PHP-Datei verweist, die den einzelnen Kommentar anzeigen sollst. Also übergibst Du an diese PHP Datei eine VAriable, die angibt, welcher Kommentar angezeigt werden soll. Die Übergabe könnte so aussehen:

script_fuer_einzelnen_kommentar.php?kommentar=1

In der Datei "script_fuer_einzelnen_kommentar.php" liest Du die übergebene Variable aus:

$_GET[kommentar]

Da sollte nun durch meine obere Beispielübergabe 1 drinstehen, also weißt Du, dass Du den Kommentar 1 ausgeben musst.

snuu


----------



## druckgott (25. April 2004)

jo aber dann muss der jenige ja wieder jedes mal einen link drücke dann kann ich gleich einen link zu den kommentarseiten mache das er die öffent oder habe ich dich da jetzt falsch verstanden bzw. du mich

weil ich meine die kommentare stehen nicht da sondern werden ausgegeben mit einem echo

und nicht die kommentare werde in einem cookie gespeichert sonder ein wert die kommentare werden dann dementsprechend zu dem wert angezeigt also z.B. wenn der wert größer kleiner oder gleich ist

das habe ich erst bils blöd geschrieben!


----------



## Mairhofer (26. April 2004)

Ich verstehe es nicht, sorry!
Du hast ne Seite wo zum Beispiel News stehen. Zu diesen News können kommentare geschrieben werden, bzw angezeigt.

Zum Beispiel: (Dateiname: zeige_news.php)
_____________
Newsüberschrift: Das ist eine Nachricht
Nachrichtenbetreff: Das ist eine tolle Nachricht. Hier stehen Neuigkeiten.

"Lese hier die Kommentare dazu"

_____________

"Lese hier die Kommentare dazu" ist ein Link, die URL die da lautet:
kommentare_zu_news.php?news_id=1

Wie ich jetzt gerade lese, soll der User ja kein Link anklicken, also warum nicht die Kommentare nicht direkt unter den News?

"weil ich meine die kommentare stehen nicht da sondern werden ausgegeben mit einem echo"
Also nach meinen mittleren Kenntnissen in PHP wird per echo doch was ausgegeben, also würden die Kommentare doch da stehen!
Vielleicht versteh ich das auch alles falsch.


By The Way:
Bei $_GET sollte man da $_GET[variable] oder $_GET["variable"] schreiben? Gibts da nen Unterschied beim parsen oder sowas?

Danke und sorry, das ich nicht wirklich helfen kann.


----------



## druckgott (27. April 2004)

jo du verstehts mich da falsch es sind nciht news sondern bilder eine gallerie da kann man zu jedem bild etwas schreibn

jetzt will ich halt das die leute nicht die ganze gallerie duch schauen müssen sonder nur auf ein teil klicken und sehen ob es neue kommentar gibt oder nicht das haut soweit auch schon hin (wird in einem cookie gespeicher)

soweit sogut jetzt habe ich aber nicht nur eine gallerie sonder 10 und jetzt will ich eben das die leute auch noch eine seite haben bzw popup wo sie sehen können in welcher gallerie sich was getan hat deswegen will ich eben die cookies bzw die files in ein anderen file laden! die gallerien sind alle in anderen ordner!

ich hoffe jetzt hast es verstanden!


----------



## redX (27. April 2004)

Ich habe auch nocht nicht ganz verstanden was du meinst.
Aber wäre das nicht mit Sessions möglich? Wenn du etwas auf eine Seite übergeben möchtest speicherst du das in die Session, ruffst die Session in der neuen Seite auf und du hast den Wert der Variabel

ist das die Lösung?


----------



## druckgott (27. April 2004)

jo werde ich mal schauen


----------

